# how to make config on cyrus-sasl in term of "pkg" command



## golfreeze (Oct 6, 2014)

```
SMTPIN00# pkg info cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.26_1
cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.26_1
Name           : cyrus-sasl-saslauthd
Version        : 2.1.26_1
Installed on   : Mon Oct  6 12:05:02 ICT 2014
Origin         : security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd
Architecture   : freebsd:9:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : security ipv6
Licenses       : BSD4CLAUSE
Maintainer     : ume@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://cyrusimap.web.cmu.edu/
Comment        : SASL authentication server for cyrus-sasl2
Options        :
        BDB            : off
        DOCS           : on
        HTTPFORM       : off
        OPENLDAP       : off
```
I would like to install cyrus-sasl-saslauthd with option "OPENLDAP". How could I do with command pkg(8)?
I try to make config on port then `pkg install cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.26_1`
But after that when do `pkg info` , it still show "OPENLDAP : off"

Could you recommend ?
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: how to make config on cyrus-sasl in term of "pkg" comman*

If you need to change options you have to build from ports. You can't change those options on already built packages.


----------



## golfreeze (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: how to make config on cyrus-sasl in term of "pkg" comman*

Yes , I already try `make config` and choose option "openldap" on /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd then `make install` via command and got error about 


```
===>  Building for cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.26_1
cd /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/include && make
make[2]: don't know how to make dirsyntax. Stop

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/include
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd
```

Do you have any recommend?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: how to make config on cyrus-sasl in term of "pkg" comman*



			
				golfreeze said:
			
		

> Do you have any recommend?


Yes, read the handbook how to properly use ports: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO88 ... s-skeleton


----------



## golfreeze (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: how to make config on cyrus-sasl in term of "pkg" comman*

*T*ry to compile using source. Could solve the problem.


----------

